# Tarpon Newbie



## Chris_78676 (Dec 28, 2009)

Would like to know when the best chances are for catching tarpon, and if anyone knows a good guide to hire


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

The time to fish for tarpon is when the water temps get into the mid-seventy degree range and higher.

I haven't used a guide so I can't speak to that question. It has been asked many times so you can search the site to get those answers or other folks may post up.

Welcome to Texas tarpon fishing.


----------



## Fishingbob (Dec 12, 2010)

If you looking for a guide in the South Padre, Laguna Madre port mansfield area look up Eric Glass (google seach). He's been in the area many years.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Depends on where you are fishing. Out of Galveston, mid-August has been my best times. Lower Texas coast seems earlier and later, like Sept. but all depends on Gulf storms.

In Florida, my personal best times have been generally late May in Keys. Boca Grande is on at that time also....earlier is risky due to late cold fronts....later shows less fish. 

Mexico has been good to me in winter months in the Campeche areas and down to Xcalak. 

That's about all I've be lucky to fish.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

In Galveston call Jamie Pinter.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> In Galveston call Jamie Pinter.


x2, or James Plaag or Robby Mielsch or LG Boyd, they are all good guides and love catching the silver kings! Have fun out there, June can't come soon enough. Hopefully this year will be better than last.


----------

